# Fingers crossed! Skunks mating?



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

I think I heard my skunks mating earlier today, they were making unusual noises that i haven't heard before. There were a few squeeks and sort of grunting noise, I was going to have a look to investigate as I first thought they were fighting but on a closer inspection it wasn't aggressive but unusual. Does this sound like mating? If so when will I be able to get her scanned as I would like a definite answer so I can sort out seperate housing. Really excited


----------



## samhaines (Oct 12, 2008)

it defiantly sounds like mating to me. as rosie and siku make this weird noise to when they to mate thought the crate lol :whistling2:
id get her scanned in about 4 to 5 weeks ^.^ that way if she is the babys will be quit noticeable.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

> they to mate thought the crate


....They mate through the crate?!!! :lol2:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Sounds likemating to me!

Once your female is out of heat, she is likely to become very aggressive towards the male and you will need to separate them at that time, rather than waiting until you think she is pregnant. Female skunks can delay implantation if they are not feeling safe, so scanning might be a waste of money, as she may not settle if the male is still around her. 

With my 2, I separated Ozzy once he was getting beaten up (lots of bites and a damaged ear). He will stay separated until after any kits are weaned. 

You will know if she is pregnant simply by placing your hand under her belly - once you can feel babies moving, she is only a week or two away from giving birth. If she has a large litter, then you will see a clear change in body shape.

Good luck!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Hehe, bonking for England.

Dave


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

skunks are allowed there without being spayed or neutered?

is it the same for raccoons and opossums?


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

That would be awesome if you had some little skunklings running about=D


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

HABU said:


> skunks are allowed there without being spayed or neutered?
> 
> is it the same for raccoons and opossums?


It sure is! We can't descent skunks either!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Loderuna said:


> It sure is! We can't descent skunks either!


 what if these critters escape?

they'll overrun the u.k.

that would be very bad... i would think that there would be some restrictions...

imagine millions of *****, possums and skunks everywhere!

aren't those grey squirrels a problem?... if skunks and that lot got established... 

oh well... i like skunks... but i wouldn't have a loaded one... de-scented skunks are all folks keep here...

good luck... i hope you have some little ones!:2thumb:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

*Habu.......*

Fully loaded aint so bad, Habu! I have both and no problems with either, really.

There are a few escapees out there, here in UK.............running `wild`.

Dave.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

HABU said:


> skunks are allowed there without being spayed or neutered?
> 
> is it the same for raccoons and opossums?





HABU said:


> what if these critters escape?
> 
> they'll overrun the u.k.
> 
> ...


 
It would be devastating if they established in the uk. I am suprised that their isnt legislation to prevent this but our govenrment isnt always on the ball . We already have alot of reports of big cats on the moors and the like from when the DWA was established and people dumped animals instead of getting them licensed.


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

sam gamgee said:


> Fully loaded aint so bad, Habu! I have both and no problems with either, really.
> 
> There are a few escapees out there, here in UK.............running `wild`.
> 
> Dave.


there sure is!
even heard there was a few panthers out and about over there


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

The "beast of Bodmin Moor" is a large black cat. Not sure if it is still alive but I remember seeing pics as a kid. Certainly could have been a panther!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Our boy mated with 2 girlies last week. Cant wait to see what the outcome is XD


----------

